# P & O pulling out of Portsmouth



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

P & O have conceded defeat and announced that all 3 routes from Portsmouth (to Le Havre, Cherbour & Caen) are to close (not sure when), leaving just the Bilbao route. Local news says that Brittany ferries will take on some of the business, but it's a severe cut back, leaving just Brittany ferries operating. Despite all the moaning about prices they can't make money on the routes. It remains to be seen whether Brittany will put up prices because there's no direct competition. It's going to limit the choice of mid-channel crossings, unless some enterprising company comes in to replace them.
I have found in the last few years that there were some bizarre timings of ferries, and finding out fares was almost impossible. 
I shall certainly miss them - but I'm glad I didn't buy any P & o shares to get the shareholders discount!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sad news that Mike, P&O pulling out just like that! 8O 

I heard they were cutting out a few of the sailing times, as a result of lost trade to the eurotunnel and cheap flights. :? 
But shutting them services down altogether leaves the door wide open for Brittany Ferries! 

No wonder BF have embarked on a fleet upgrade over the last few years,new ships like the M.V. 'Pont Aven' coming online and old tubs like the 'Quiberon' disappearing from the line up.

When you consider these Ferries cost in the region of £80 million each,
Brittany Ferries must have known what was happening. :wink: 

I reckon we should have a forum whip round and buy one of P&O's ferry boats, that would sort out our hols abroad each year!!!  
M&D


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Maybe they should have had a pricing regime like that of Sea France; I for one would have graced them with at least 4 trips this year!

Anyone looking for very competitive pricing to France (albeit Dover to Calais) should check out the special deals available from Sea France or as an alternative Norfolk Line (Dover Dunkirk). 

The cheapest quote I got for my 8.1 metre van from them was £345 whereas Sea France £142 !!!!!!!!!

Deals available from Motorhome Ticket Club


John.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*P & O*

An interesting follow up from this was that in the Independent somebody inferred that Britanny Ferries & Sea France are both french government owned & received a level of subsidy so P&O couldn't compete on a level playing field (a poor statement considering they're plying the english channel). 
Next day a letter appeared from the MD of Britanny ferries saying they resented that, they receive no subsidies & are a profitable independent public company. So how come P & O couldn't make it pay? It may well be that Sea France are still owned by SNCF, but I can't believe that if they were getting subsidies from the French government, P & O would have been knocking on the doors of the EU competition commission offices, and making a lot of noise about it. 
Sounds to me like P & O couldn't manage a p*ss-up in a brewery...


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm only sticking this in because until today I didn't know this...

P&O = Peninsular & Oriental Steam Navigation Company

I didn't think alota people knew that. (In a few minutes I shall know I am the only person in the world that didn't know that)


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*P & O*

Pussser, far be it from me to criticise your naval knowledge, but surely it's Peninsular & orient, not oriental?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Well, it could be but I copied and pasted it so I think it should be correct. This of course is going back to the time when P&O mainly used coracles. Naturally, through the passage of time they upgraded these ships (just) and maybe they upgraded their name too. More research is underway as we speak.


----------

